# Auto parts pickup and delivery



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Got a ping this morning followed by a message on Uber. Msg said “You’re picking up parts from *** Ford. Ask for Penny at the parts counter and I’ll give you the details.” I cancelled. As nice as a fare without a pax in the back seat would be, not sure I want to deal with these deliveries. 

Anyone else ever get these?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Never take unaccompanied goods. Your waybill won't protect you if you end up getting pulled over and it turns out those auto parts were hiding a couple kilos of coke. At least 5 years in the big house.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Had a similar deal. Didnt need the BS so I cancelled.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

its not worth it ! you have to get out of your car park walk in wait pick up what part ? deliver it to who ? get out of car wait find the person your expose to deliver it to ? 2 hours later you get a call the part never showed up ! NO TIP!!


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Got a ping this morning followed by a message on Uber. Msg said "You're picking up parts from *** Ford. Ask for Penny at the parts counter and I'll give you the details." I cancelled. As nice as a fare without a pax in the back seat would be, not sure I want to deal with these deliveries.
> 
> Anyone else ever get these?


Yes I've gotten these on multiple occasions and I love it. I'd much rather drive around a package than a person. Wish all my uber trips were like that. That's why I do ubereats for the most part


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mikeh013 said:


> Got a ping this morning followed by a message on Uber. Msg said "You're picking up parts from *** Ford. Ask for Penny at the parts counter and I'll give you the details." I cancelled. As nice as a fare without a pax in the back seat would be, not sure I want to deal with these deliveries.
> 
> Anyone else ever get these?


I WOULD TAKE IT IN A SECOND.

FREE COFFEE TOO


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

I always refuse to do deliveries. I am a "rideshare driver" not a "delivery driver"


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

I picked up parts at a Mac repair facility and delivered them 20 miles to a broke down trucker. Ride paid well, trucker tipped another 20. I'd do that all day long.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Got a ping this morning followed by a message on Uber. Msg said "You're picking up parts from *** Ford. Ask for Penny at the parts counter and I'll give you the details." I cancelled. As nice as a fare without a pax in the back seat would be, not sure I want to deal with these deliveries.
> 
> Anyone else ever get these?


Absolutely not. The last thing I want to do is get out of my car and foolishly ask around if anybody knows about such and such's parts. I don't even take advantage of the free Subway sandwich because I don't like to grovel for Uber. If they need the parts they can Uber to the store. I'm sick of these "you'll be picking up **** person from here." That's like 3 people removed from the situation if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd normally have no problem with a request this, except for the added step of you handling their business. If the auto part was "toes to the curb" so to speak, perfect. But I'm not running your errands. I'm not running into the dealership and waiting in line and waiting for "Penny" to look around for your parts and get your paperwork together. I would have probably sent a message back insisting that they cancel.

I've taken parts from shop to shop, supplies from shop to shop, etc. Private couriers are slow and expensive, I know this from being in that industry previously. I've also taken restaurant supplies from one location to another. The owners are usually very appreciative and the biggest tips I get are usually on requests like this. Always inspect what you're taking just to be safe. I wouldn't take anything overly fragile, as I have no interest in being responsible for damaged items. Auto parts tend to be extremely durable so that's usually fine by me.



Jst1dreamr said:


> I always refuse to do deliveries. I am a "rideshare driver" not a "delivery driver"


That's your prerogative, but you're turning down a request with a high tip probability in exchange for a live (and likely ungrateful) cheapskate PAX with a tip probability under 30% (as confirmed by recent research). Doing business owner's a favor always results in excellent tips I've found. I'm not sure I understand this attitude from a lot of you. You "deliver" people from A to B, what's the difference? As long as it isn't a hassle, like the OP's situation (which I did say I'd pass on).


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hooray5Stars said:


> I'd normally have no problem with a request this, except for the added step of you handling their business. If the auto part was "toes to the curb" so to speak, perfect. But I'm not running your errands. I'm not running into the dealership and waiting in line and waiting for "Penny" to look around for your parts and get your paperwork together. I would have probably sent a message back insisting that they cancel.
> 
> I've taken parts from shop to shop, supplies from shop to shop, etc. Private couriers are slow and expensive, I know this from being in that industry previously. I've also taken restaurant supplies from one location to another. The owners are usually very appreciative and the biggest tips I get are usually on requests like this. Always inspect what you're taking just to be safe. I wouldn't take anything overly fragile, as I have no interest in being responsible for damaged items. Auto parts tend to be extremely durable so that's usually fine by me.
> 
> ...


The most important difference is delivering packages is against TOS for Uber (X, Comfort, Select, etc) unless it is UberEats or UberFreight. History shows some of those drives payments are reversed because the people ordering them contest it with Uber. When Uber reviewes where the "customer" was and where your vehicle went they will determine you took the wrong PAX and reverse the charges. You have no protections and can't just tell Uber you transported a package. If you do you risk being deactivated because it is against the TOS.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Flier5425 said:


> most important difference is delivering packages is against TOS for Uber (X, Comfort, Select, etc)


It is not.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have done many deliveries, most of them keys. Couple of envelopes from realtor offices to closing companies. Once a car part from Advanced to a guy broke down about 20 miles away. He tipped very well and even added a second stop for me to get back into town from his remote location.

My only requirement is that they text me the request through the app and all the details so I can have a written record of the request. I then get a screen shot of the text to save with my dash cam footage.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

All good points, but I've done freight runs before and I'll do them again whenever it feels right:

1) 4 dozen flowers left at B&B - BADLY needed at wedding rehearsal dinner...motherzilla of bridezilla was POd...$20 cash tip for a 10 minute / 6 mile ride worth a dozen laughs. The expression of gratitude and relief when I rolled up was priceless!

2) Electrical test equipment needed at UF in Gainesville - picked it up from someone's garage - $20 up front cash and a $60 ride during mid-morning when everything goes dead.

3) Medical machine like an oxygen concentrator left behind on a Thanksgiving trip - another nice long mid AM ride with a fat tip in the app.

As usual, gauge every situation and trust your gut.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> I always refuse to do deliveries. I am a "rideshare driver" not a "delivery driver"


I personally consider myself a delivery boy. Quite often I deliver live cargo.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I've done several. A thumb drive, 50 miles for a regular, $50 cash tip. Picked it up from his mailbox, he met me in the parking lot.

An x-box controller 20 ish miles kid was sleeping over a friend's and the parents were drinking.

Keys. 2 miles no tip.

A suitcase from a hotel to the airport. Somehow it got left behind. I told pax i would need to look through it to make sure it was legit, they said no problem. $20 cadh tip.

I've turned down a few, pans of hot food in foil trays

Two garbage bags filled with who knows what, looked like clothes maybe.

A box from a lady who didn't speak English.

Use common sense, ask to look through/in package. Screen shot the text of pick up/ delivery instruction.

If it's a long ride, use DF filter on the other app.

If it's sketchy, cancel. If it's more work than you're comfortable with, cancel.



Trafficat said:


> I personally consider myself a delivery boy. Quite often I deliver live cargo.


In Uber's early days they openly referred to pax as cargo.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Interesting idea - use DF in other app to double dip...it's not as if cargo would complain.

That said, most of my freight runs have been very time critical - that's what "pax" paid for, so I would have let them down had I diverted for human cargo.

I do agree with not schlepping food...I'd have to be a bit more needy (desperate?) than I am now to start slinging pizza and burgers...not ruling it out, just glad I don't have to...yet.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> *I have done many deliveries, most of them keys.*


If you should ever end up with a couple extra, let me know. We'll party for a month.


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Never take unaccompanied goods. Your waybill won't protect you if you end up getting pulled over and it turns out those auto parts were hiding a couple kilos of coke. At least 5 years in the big house.


Wait what. Does this actually happen?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mikeh013 said:


> Anyone else ever get these?


I'm with you...would not go inside to pick up parts and deliver. Only time I did deliver was a woman who met me at the curb, handed me car keys and said her husband was at the drop off point waiting for them. He was toes to curb waiting. Would do that again, if I still drove, but nothing requiring getting out of the car.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Never take unaccompanied goods. Your waybill won't protect you if you end up getting pulled over and it turns out those auto parts were hiding a couple kilos of coke. At least 5 years in the big house.


Yeah ford is in the drug delivery business. What's not to say joe blow leaves Oz of Coke in your car and the cops find the next day. 
I'd take this in a min.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I've done this for a print shop once .got to the shop person was out side to give me the package drove 10 miles to drop off park car go in side person was not there said they would be back in an hour . Now I call person that booked trip they don't answer. No one at drop off would except package. Drove back to print shop gave then the package ended ride. For that I got no tip and a one 🌟 never take anything with out a pax again.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Picked up a passport at a hotel that ride shot gun to airport but the guy insta texted the situation so was fine by me

I wouldn't take anything sealed or locked guess it depends

In the early days when Uber was somewhat honest they used to just say no cars available & got an insta text to start trip where I'm at with real address and was headed to airport but no drivers were in his area 

Some people have common courtesy it's all about the insta text cuz the technology sucks


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

A few years ago I worked at a place that basically all they did was deliveries for auto parts companies.

Parts were always there, ready to go and were delivered to different shops. In four years that I worked there I only heard of maybe one "parts aren't here" complaint. This was with 7-8 drivers and hundreds of thousands of deliveries.

It may be a dealer that doesn't have this as a local option or a time sensitive part.

Using a local delivery service is much less expensive than Uber since each driver takes 4-5 parts on each hour-hour and a half run.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No pax’s to deal with, reverse tip. Those are the best rides.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> I've done this for a print shop once .got to the shop person was out side to give me the package drove 10 miles to drop off park car go in side person was not there said they would be back in an hour . Now I call person that booked trip they don't answer. No one at drop off would except package. Drove back to print shop gave then the package ended ride. For that I got no tip and a one &#127775; never take anything with out a pax again.


 Doesn't matter if they won't accept it... I'm dropping it on the counter or floor, taking a picture or two, maybe grabbing name and picture of whoever is being a PITA at the destination and going down the road to my next ping.

One stars are an occupational hazard and come from random directions. Minimize risk factors you can control and drive on!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Flier5425 said:


> The most important difference is delivering packages is against TOS for Uber (X, Comfort, Select, etc) unless it is UberEats or UberFreight. History shows some of those drives payments are reversed because the people ordering them contest it with Uber. When Uber reviewes where the "customer" was and where your vehicle went they will determine you took the wrong PAX and reverse the charges. You have no protections and can't just tell Uber you transported a package. If you do you risk being deactivated because it is against the TOS.


If this were true then passengers would not be able to request rides for other people, which they definitely can. So it doesn't really matter where the person with the account is.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Mikeh013 said:


> Got a ping this morning followed by a message on Uber. Msg said "You're picking up parts from *** Ford. Ask for Penny at the parts counter and I'll give you the details." I cancelled. As nice as a fare without a pax in the back seat would be, not sure I want to deal with these deliveries.
> 
> Anyone else ever get these?


I received a ride request ping and responded to an equipment distribution warehouse to pick up air conditioning parts to be delivered to a repair crew at a job site. Nice tip. I also delivered 4 boxes of chocolate candy to a boardwalk vendor located at Coney Island in NY and funeral documents to a funeral home in Brooklyn. Nice tips. No risk. It's all about Point A to Point B.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

There's an app for that. And it's called Roadie.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mikeh013 said:


> Got a ping this morning followed by a message on Uber. Msg said "You're picking up parts from *** Ford. Ask for Penny at the parts counter and I'll give you the details." I cancelled. As nice as a fare without a pax in the back seat would be, not sure I want to deal with these deliveries.
> 
> Anyone else ever get these?


-=-------------------------
I get them all the time and love them. Never a problem.



kingcorey321 said:


> its not worth it ! you have to get out of your car park walk in wait pick up what part ? deliver it to who ? get out of car wait find the person your expose to deliver it to ? 2 hours later you get a call the part never showed up ! NO TIP!!


---------------------
All hypothetical -- Have someone sign for the item when you leave it. Covers your butt. 
As for drugs being hidden - do not take boxes that are sealed. You guys are way too paranoid. 
I had a pickup of some paperwork from a car dealership to Malibu -- $60 for me and a $10 tip. Send them to me all day. I love them.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Lyftuber100 said:


> Wait what. Does this actually happen?


Yes, here on UP forum it seems to be a regular concern.

In reality, not so much.

.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

1. Park out front
2. Wait five minutes.
3. Soft shuffle.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -=-------------------------
> I get them all the time and love them. Never a problem.
> 
> 
> ...


sign for it sure . please sigh what ? my hand that proves i dropped the parts off


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Yes I've gotten these on multiple occasions and I love it. I'd much rather drive around a package than a person. Wish all my uber trips were like that. That's why I do ubereats for the most part


Agreed. 1 time I picked up groceries for a lady at whole food. They brought it to my car and the ride was 22 miles toward my destination and I got 10$ tips from the old lady .


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I like deliveries.
Conversation while driving is good but a little one sided.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Unleaded said:


> I received a ride request ping and responded to an equipment distribution warehouse to pick up air conditioning parts to be delivered to a repair crew at a job site. Nice tip. I also delivered 4 boxes of chocolate candy to a boardwalk vendor located at Coney Island in NY and funeral documents to a funeral home in Brooklyn. Nice tips. No risk. It's all about Point A to Point B.


In addition to LyftUber driving I run an HVAC business and there have been times when we'd happily pay an UberLyft to bring parts to guys in the field...time is money!



The queen &#128120; said:


> Agreed. 1 time I picked up groceries for a lady at whole food. They brought it to my car and the ride was 22 miles toward my destination and I got 10$ tips from the old lady .


 Sweet!


----------

